# Jeep Cherokee Upgrades New pics 4/23/2014



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 14, 2014)

Installed a nice Weber on the jeep this weekend, man what a difference :beer: Here are some before and afters. PS got to remove a lot of un-necessary vacuum and electrical lines much cleaner looking under the hood now. :beer:


----------



## JMichael (Apr 14, 2014)

Any performance boost from this? What was the before and after CFM?


----------



## Kismet (Apr 14, 2014)

F4F? I am in awe!

I can only imagine all the sensors and lines feeding into some bizarre black box which needs specific information to allow the engine to run.

I could do a 1960's 283/327 carb swap, maybe. For me, what you did was magical.

Nice work. =D>


----------



## Analog Kid (Apr 14, 2014)

What year is the jeep. Looks like an 80-something 4 banger? I have a 1992 Cherokee Briarwood on 31s


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348686#p348686 said:


> JMichael » Yesterday, 16:26[/url]"]Any performance boost from this? What was the before and after CFM?



Made tired old motor run a lot better!!!! did not calculate CFMs


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348699#p348699 said:


> Analog Kid » Yesterday, 18:21[/url]"]What year is the jeep. Looks like an 80-something 4 banger? I have a 1992 Cherokee Briarwood on 31s



Its a 1986 jeep wagoneer XJ basically a cherokee with a 2.8 v6, it also is running on 31s now - will be pushing 33s or 35s soon have not decided.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 16, 2014)

Next project is new radiator with electric fan only (2100 cfms with switch that can be set between 160 and 240) all parts ordered today (summit racing). Will be sure to post before and afters.


----------



## Analog Kid (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah the old gm v6, not sure how we'll that will turn 35"s. I have the 4.0 and no problem spinning my 31"s hoping to go up to at least 33 maybe 35 when these wear down


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2014)

Installed some half doors this past weekend check out the before and afters


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 23, 2014)

LOOKS GOOoooOOD!
What type material are the inside panels made of?


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

I want one! :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349795#p349795 said:


> BrazosDon » Today, 10:13[/url]"]LOOKS GOOoooOOD!
> What type material are the inside panels made of?



Aluminum diamond plate


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)

That's what mine used to look like! 2.8 gm motor... I ripped it out, along with everything else under it! 93/94 4.0 now!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)

From this


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)

To this!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice love it :beer:


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## bulrid8 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice. Traded my 93 that was built, for my ranger. Needed truck at the time. Sure do miss my Cherokee!!!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)

Glad to hear y'all like!


----------



## Charger25 (Oct 6, 2014)

That weber is a nice upgrade, Need one to go on the '85 CJ-7 to get rid of the crappy Carter BBD that's on there.


----------



## josh870 (Apr 7, 2015)

awesome pics in this thread. i just got my first vehicle, a 2000 2 door cherokee sport. bone stock and staying that way though


----------



## ChrisBoat (Jun 8, 2015)

Another Jeep guy here. I have what used to be a 1990 YJ and an 85 Cherokee 2door 4banger that I am building to be my hunting rig.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to play with Jeeps too. I had a Comanche and a Cherokee that cost me a lot of money, but boy was it fun!! 

The kids didn't really like wheeling so we do more camping and fishing now, and the Jeeps have all been sold


----------



## ChrisBoat (Jun 11, 2015)

I like that Comanche. Playing in the rocks is a lot of fun.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 11, 2015)

They should bring back the Comanche.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jun 11, 2015)

78 CJ-5 
92 XJ Sport
93 YJ
98 TJ SE pictured
04 TJ X

Wife wants a new 4-door JK now.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just pick up a 1996 Grand Cherokee early last month (sorry no pics yet). My main problem right now is I am chasing death wobble. I have change just about everything except upper and lower ball joints. I just put new rims and tires on it (Mickey's Bajas 31x10.50x15 on American racing rims) have not had the death wobble since but have not really pushed it. Hopefully this weekend I will get a front end alignment - with all the work we have done I sure it needs one. Any wobble cures out there are welcome.


----------

